# Chile Rose or Curly Hair



## XMoniqueAmyX (Jun 3, 2012)

Hi looking to get a Tarantula within the next few weeks. Just wondering what would be the best for a beginner. Im not scared of spiders and live on my own so don't have to worry about anyone else having a problem with it being in the house. The only other pet I have is a 3yo Ball Python. Also anyone on here know a reputable place I can get one from I want a sub adult or adult, and I also want a female as I heard they live longer. Any help or suggestions appreciated!


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Brachypelma albopilosum all the way


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Chile rose good specie long lived and best of all cheap evryone should have one in there collection.

This place I recommend TheSpiderShop:- - Suppliers of Arachnids and other quality Invertebrates


----------



## XMoniqueAmyX (Jun 3, 2012)

selina20 said:


> Brachypelma albopilosum all the way


Yeah my instincts were telling me to go for that, but theirs something so delicate and fascinating about the green bottle blue


----------



## XMoniqueAmyX (Jun 3, 2012)

Colosseum said:


> Chile rose good specie long lived and best of all cheap evryone should have one in there collection.
> 
> This place I recommend TheSpiderShop:- - Suppliers of Arachnids and other quality Invertebrates


Was looking on that site yesterday when I came across these bad boys :Hardwick Centipede (Scolopendra hardwickei) Suppliers of Arachnids and other quality Invertebrates

Will definately be building up to get one of them!! 

(bit off topic sorry lol )


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

XMoniqueAmyX said:


> Yeah my instincts were telling me to go for that, but theirs something so delicate and fascinating about the green bottle blue


The only problem with GBBs is they tend to be quite skittish whereas albops tend to be a lot more laid back


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Do you want a Terrestrial or Arboreal?


----------



## XMoniqueAmyX (Jun 3, 2012)

selina20 said:


> The only problem with GBBs is they tend to be quite skittish whereas albops tend to be a lot more laid back


Yeah would probably go for an albop then, generally speaking what are their temperaments like do you find them easy to handle yours and how often?


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

XMoniqueAmyX said:


> Yeah would probably go for an albop then, generally speaking what are their temperaments like do you find them easy to handle yours and how often?


I dont handle any of my Ts because its not worth the risk. However my other half has handled her from time to time and shes been quite laid back.


----------



## XMoniqueAmyX (Jun 3, 2012)

Colosseum said:


> Do you want a Terrestrial or Arboreal?


Terrestrial , I like big bulky T's


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

selina20 said:


> Brachypelma albopilosum all the way


This tarantula hands down is one of the best in the hobby, Whenever anyone asks me what is the best first tarantula its brachypelma albopilosum hands down for me, A must in any collection!!


You will not be disappointed!!


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Brandan Smith said:


> This tarantula hands down is one of the best in the hobby, Whenever anyone asks me what is the best first tarantula its brachypelma albopilosum hands down for me, A must in any collection!!
> 
> 
> You will not be disappointed!!


Havent seen ours for ages. Shes made a tunnel and refuses to come out lol.


----------



## Tarantulaguy01 (Mar 31, 2012)

selina20 said:


> Havent seen ours for ages. Shes made a tunnel and refuses to come out lol.


this is the point I was going to make they love hiding . there a good starter t but because of the hiding thing go for a rose


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

selina20 said:


> Havent seen ours for ages. Shes made a tunnel and refuses to come out lol.


I've only ever had one brachy hide and that was a super gravid B.vagans, Normally always out on show!


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

Another vote for B albopilosum from me, I love mine to bits. Couldn't find a negative thing about it if I tried.


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

Tarantulaguy01 said:


> this is the point I was going to make they love hiding . there a good starter t but because of the hiding thing go for a rose


Load of rubbish lol , I've kept lots and lots of brachys and its very rare they hide.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Tarantulaguy01 said:


> this is the point I was going to make they love hiding . there a good starter t but because of the hiding thing go for a rose


All tarantulas will burrow given the chance. A happy spider is one you cant see. Even my roseas dug amazing tunnels



Brandan Smith said:


> I've only ever had one brachy hide and that was a super gravid B.vagans, Normally always out on show!


This is why we think she is hiding because she is mated


----------



## **louise** (Nov 10, 2010)

I got an adult chile rose as my first adult tarantula. Lovely spider, can be a bit unpredictable which is good :lol2:

I also have 2 albop slings, very cute and easy to care for.

Just recently got a juvenile GBB and she is a bit nutty. As soon as the lids off the tub she wants out :lol2:


----------



## Tarantulaguy01 (Mar 31, 2012)

Brandan Smith said:


> Load of rubbish lol , I've kept lots and lots of brachys and its very rare they hide.


ha ha ok well I have 3 and they all hide ! and yes I do know how to look after them so don't go there LOL


----------



## omen (Sep 26, 2011)

chile rose cos i got 2 for my first tarantulas


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Tarantulaguy01 said:


> ha ha ok well I have 3 and they all hide ! and yes I do know how to look after them so don't go there LOL


Come on lets not get excited


----------



## kevhutch (Feb 18, 2010)

why not get one of each, they are all good in their own right :2thumb:

you will end up getting more than one anyway : victory:


----------



## Sylvi (Dec 30, 2008)

My girl


----------



## Ben.M (Mar 2, 2008)

Why not consider a _B.vagans_, they are so underated and often get forgotten about once people mention _B.albops_ or _B.smithi_'s. _B.vagans_ are fantastic feeders, get a good but not over the top size, cheap, easy to keep, they don't flick much(mine never has never flicked once) and I think they're fantastic looking T's, the vivid red hairs on it's pure black abdomen look excellent plus mines always out on show. The curly hair in the tank next to it will run and hide when I walk in to the room :whistling2:


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

You can keep your pube hairs


----------



## Sylvi (Dec 30, 2008)

Colosseum said:


> You can keep your pube hairs


LOL even you have a pube hair Ollie coz I sent it to you!


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Sylvi said:


> LOL even you have a pube hair Ollie coz I sent it to you!


Your quite right and will it grow will it heckers like.


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

Tarantulaguy01 said:


> ha ha ok well I have 3 and they all hide ! and yes I do know how to look after them so don't go there LOL


I would never say you didn't know how to look after them .. A bit overly defensive.:whistling2:


----------



## XMoniqueAmyX (Jun 3, 2012)

kevhutch said:


> why not get one of each, they are all good in their own right :2thumb:
> 
> you will end up getting more than one anyway : victory:


Thanks everyone Im definitely getting mine next week (fingers crossed) and yeah your right why get one when I can get both! Going for a Brachypelma albopilosum and a chile rose. Both adult females.. I saw someone on preloved selling an adult female chile rose for £20 is this a good price, and is there any questions I should be asking the owner before I buy - regarding the health and such I don't want a poorly T


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Stay clear of Preloved there are a lot of stains on there.


----------



## XMoniqueAmyX (Jun 3, 2012)

Colosseum said:


> Stay clear of Preloved there are a lot of stains on there.


Ah ok, lol don't want to drop anyone in it, but pretty sure it was someone from this forum.. I recognised the username :whistling2:


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Do you have all the housing ready for these yet?


----------



## XMoniqueAmyX (Jun 3, 2012)

Colosseum said:


> Do you have all the housing ready for these yet?


I have a few 3ft viv's in my friends garden...They were previously used for ball pythons but one is a sliding door and one opens at the top. Or I could easily get 2 faunariums , Is this ok? Also where do you buy your substrate from is it cheaper to buy in bulk online, and do you use heat mats similar to the ones you use for snakes? Sorry if these questions seem stupid, I just want to make sure I do it all right!


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

XMoniqueAmyX said:


> I have a few 3ft viv's in my friends garden...They were previously used for ball pythons but one is a sliding door and one opens at the top. Or I could easily get 2 faunariums , Is this ok? Also where do you buy your substrate from is it cheaper to buy in bulk online, and do you use heat mats similar to the ones you use for snakes? Sorry if these questions seem stupid, I just want to make sure I do it all right!


Not stupid at all everyone has to start somewhere, 3ft vivs are far to big you need to get some large flat faunariums, also I personally don't think its worth you buying in bulk as you are only having two Spiders and you will probably change the substrate maybe once a year.

You don't need an additional heat source for them your house temp should be fine unless you live in Artic conditions


----------



## XMoniqueAmyX (Jun 3, 2012)

Colosseum said:


> Not stupid at all everyone has to start somewhere, 3ft vivs are far to big you need to get some large flat faunariums, also I personally don't think its worth you buying in bulk as you are only having two Spiders and you will probably change the substrate maybe once a year.
> 
> You don't need an additional heat source for them your house temp should be fine unless you live in Artic conditions


Oh ok great thanks for clearing that up there's so much misleading information online, one site said you have to change the substrate every month :/ And that you need a heat mat! But thanks for all the info. One last question - I know they eat crickets , but do they have to be live on can you feed them dead ones


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

XMoniqueAmyX said:


> Oh ok great thanks for clearing that up there's so much misleading information online, one site said you have to change the substrate every month :/ And that you need a heat mat! But thanks for all the info. One last question - I know they eat crickets , but do they have to be live on can you feed them dead ones


Live crickets mate.


----------



## XMoniqueAmyX (Jun 3, 2012)

Colosseum said:


> Live crickets mate.


Nice!


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Or Locust, Roaches and Mealworms.


----------



## mike_c (Nov 3, 2011)

From my own experience each species can vary in their temperament and behaviour.

My 8 yr old girl's first T was a Chilli rose (RCF) as we read Chilli rose are best for beginner. It is a vicious monster who rears up each time we try to give water or food. It will often strike at the tongs we use to clean out its enclosure. Having said that, it is always on display.

The Curly Hair on the other hand is very, very docile but.......


Brandan Smith said:


> Load of rubbish lol , I've kept lots and lots of brachys and its very rare they hide.


....








we very rarely see her out & about


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

My curly went through a phase of having a cavern that it made, a moult later it seemed to like being up top but behind some cork, and after another moult it took to just sitting out all the time.
What's not to love about a B albop's hairy butt though


----------



## RyanJung (Jun 5, 2012)

Go for the curly..! I have both.. The reasons being the curly is an awesome eater, grows at a decent pace and is quite chilled(not as layed back as my rose hair tho).. As I am new I'm still to ask the forum if my chilean rose is robot sent to spy on me:gasp: as since I got it about the same time as all my others, it has not molted once where others have molted 3 or 4times and even been able to confirm the sex of my curly that's how large he has gotten..and the chilean just seems content in staying little and sitting on his coconut


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

Tarantulaguy01 said:


> ha ha ok well I have 3 and they all hide !


I have about 50-60 Brachys (not sure exactly) and none of them hide


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

XMoniqueAmyX said:


> Nice!


Are you after a Chile Rose as I maybe able to sort you out a Female sub adult Grammostola Poteri the Normal colour form.


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

boxofsorrows said:


> My curly went through a phase of having a cavern that it made, a moult later it seemed to like being up top but behind some cork, and after another moult it took to just sitting out all the time.
> What's not to love about a B albop's hairy butt though
> image


That's a big auld hairy erse...!


----------



## XMoniqueAmyX (Jun 3, 2012)

Colosseum said:


> Are you after a Chile Rose as I maybe able to sort you out a Female sub adult Grammostola Poteri the Normal colour form.


Sorry just seen this haven't been online for few days! But that would be great thanks, I've contacted Mandy C on here who has a female adult chilean rose for sale, I think its for £20 so im waiting on a reply. But if you know anyone else selling that would be such a big help, thankyou :notworthy:


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

I have one here if you want it pm me


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Yeah its a sub adult female normal colour form just pay me postage and you can have the spider :2thumb:


----------



## XMoniqueAmyX (Jun 3, 2012)

Colosseum said:


> Yeah its a sub adult female normal colour form just pay me postage and you can have the spider :2thumb:


Thankyou!! :2thumb: You don't know how happy I am now  And just in time for my birthday on Sat whoop whoop . Thaaaanks :no1:


----------



## Daisyy (Jan 15, 2010)

I went for the curly hair, I wanted a really docile first T, but she/he is absolutely mental, strikes at the glass if you get too close, bites the tweezers (makes maintenance hard), it even strikes at the water as I fill up it's bowl, so yeah, don't fully expect anything you get to be completely calm :lol2:


----------



## ash007 (Jun 14, 2010)

Colosseum said:


> Chile rose good specie long lived and best of all cheap evryone should have one in there collection.
> 
> This place I recommend TheSpiderShop:- - Suppliers of Arachnids and other quality Invertebrates


ive just started of my collection again,after a few years off.my first T was a chilli rose.


----------



## ash007 (Jun 14, 2010)

Daisyy said:


> I went for the curly hair, I wanted a really docile first T, but she/he is absolutely mental, strikes at the glass if you get too close, bites the tweezers (makes maintenance hard), it even strikes at the water as I fill up it's bowl, so yeah, don't fully expect anything you get to be completely calm :lol2:


 you always get one that plays up.lol


----------

